# Problem mit Servlet



## MeinerEiner (18. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Servlet geschrieben, hat nicht funktioniert. Ich hab dann mögliche Fehlerquellen weggelassen, funktionierte noch immer nicht. Jetzt hab ich wirklich nur noch die Grunstruktur des Servlets, das ganze funktioniert aber auch nicht!


```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

class Servlet extends HttpServlet
{ public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
   throws ServletException, IOException
  { 
  }

  public void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
   throws ServletException, IOException
  { 
  }

  public void init()
  { 
  }

  public void destroy()
  { 
  }
}
```

Ich verwende Tomcat 5.5.4, die web.xml ist richtig, da er das Servlet ja findet, aber leider nicht starten kann.



			
				Fehlermeldung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> exception
> 
> javax.servlet.ServletException: Error instantiating servlet class Servlet
> org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:105)
> ...



Was mach ich denn falsch? Ich hab doch schon Servlets geschrieben, die funktionierten (damals aber mit irgend einem Tomcat 4.irgendwas)

MfG


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

```
class Servlet extends HttpServlet
```
ersetzen durch

```
public class MeinServlet extends HttpServlet
```


----------



## MeinerEiner (18. Jan 2005)

Ahhhhh,

den Fehler kenn ich ja, hatte ich schon hin und wieder, vergiss aber immer drauf.

Danke


----------

